# Organized Crime Exit



## Kuhnsan (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking for some creative ideas here, because I'm a bit stumped:

One of my characters was a member of an organized crime syndicate in the past, but no longer is.  Problem: exiting such organizations without dying tends to be a challenge.  So... presuming that you run a crime syndicate (which generally has no problem killing people) under what circumstances might you let a member "go free" ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tabasco5 (Oct 23, 2013)

He's his son.  He ran away.  He knows a secret.  He's a friend.  He has cancer.  He has a new child.  He got injured.  He killed a cop and has to hide out in a foreign until it is safe for him to return.  He's a wimp.  He's being watched by the FBI.  He found God.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 23, 2013)

Eh, it's an old wives' tale.  I have several cousins who now lead normal, law-abiding lives.  One cousin was a Milwaukee County Sheriff.  Technically I should be going to funerals every month.

Hey, I am an inactive  member of a motorcycle club.  I still get invited to all of the pizza runs, barbeques and bikini bike washes.  I ride with a local non-franchising club, and we can find each other within minutes.

The "once in, never out" philosophy might have made a lot of money in song, in books, and in movies, but Sonny Barger himself moved to our southwestern area to find land to build a retirement home for older Hells Angels.  But consider the chest thumping tattoo they wear, "AFFA."  It means Angels Forever, Forever Angels.  So now they get to retire?

Heck, I'm more afraid of my wife than I am of my Sicilian cousins--she has more of a valid reason to kill me.


----------



## Kuhnsan (Oct 23, 2013)

@ feneibld5: lol... I think those are better reasons to *leave *a criminal organization then to let someone go   But a few might work... Thanks!

@ The Tourist : That's an interesting point... perhaps it really has just been the domain of books/movies.  In that case, I don't need to develop an overly complex (and semi-pointless) subplot.  Thanks!


----------



## tabasco5 (Oct 28, 2013)

From my vantage point it works both ways.


----------

